# Won't sleep in his snuggie pouch.. Sleeps in cage's middle..



## jlining (Dec 6, 2011)

So I just got a new heggie after finding out my current one is blind so he won't have to feel alone.. But before I introduce them I got them separate cages and equipment.. After getting Coco, I put her in her snuggle pouch and placed it in my travel cage for the ride home.. After spending an hour in the snuggie sack for a bumpy car ride it was filled with puke and poop from being car sick.. I then came home and washed it with no detergent, after I washed it and dried it, I put it in the cage and placed her in it.. She then frantically ran out and as far away as she could from it.. So I thought maybe it scared her from the car ride so I put in some plain fleece material and she still got scared.. then I gave her a cardboard tube and that didn't work, won't go under the wheel or any dark or tight space.. she just lays in the middle of the cage scared out of her mind.. I don't want her sleeping like that forever because I don't think that is healthy.. I do want to add that this is her first night away from mommy and daddy so maybe that is it, however I thought the pouch would make her feel safe and secure, but it isn't.. Is this normal? Will she eventually go into the pouch? Or is this permanent? Can anyone help or relate?


----------



## alexvdl (Dec 19, 2012)

If you have a male hedgehog, blind or not, you do NOT want him to have contact with a female hedgehog. That will result in breeding. Hedgehogs aren't really social animals. Two female hedgehogs that were raised together (mom/daughter or sister/sister) may get along, but you should NOT be housing your male and female hedgehogs together.


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

Ditto what alexcdl says!
There are a few forum members who have experience with blind hedgehogs, and I'm sure they'd love to give you tips with your boy.
In the meantime, it is _critical_ for you to remove the female from the enclosure with the male and set her up in her own space. A male and a female should not be housed together!


----------



## RondackHiker (Jan 21, 2013)

Beyond echoing the others to keep your hedgies seperate, I don't have a lot of advice about your girl. Are the shelters you put in large enough? Knarla won't sleep in a cloth sack. She likes the hut. Is her cage warm enough? What's the lighting like?

I've a blind hedgehog myself. I've owned her two months now, and can give advice about blind hedgie care if you like. She's quite a happy girl, I believe.


----------



## reedwoman814 (Mar 4, 2013)

As for hoggie freaking out and staying in the center, she probably just needs some adjustment time. But for sure do NOT let them anywhere near each other.


----------



## reedwoman814 (Mar 4, 2013)

Did the breeder know you got her as a friend for your male??


----------



## Dee (Jan 9, 2010)

Cindaquil was like that. She still does it sometimes too, but not as frequently. I put a blanket over her cage at night, cause I was afraid she'd get a chill, and during the day left it cover the half of the cage she was asleep on, so that she would get enough light, but not be completely terrorized.
Offer as many different objects to sleep in/under as you can on a rotation, she'll pick something eventually. Try combined things too. Cindaquil liked a snuggle sack in a poptart box.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I see you say you have seperate cages but want to introduce them? Please don't introduce them, females are induced ovulators and being near a male causes them to ovulate. So every time they are near each other she will ovulate. Ovulating over and over again like that is very very unhealthy for her. Also the male will become very frustrated to smell an ovulating female and not be able to breed. This is also unhealthy for him and can cause aggression. Blind or not your male doesn't need a friend for company so now you have two hedgehogs that can never be together, no even well supervised, not even to meet.


----------



## Heavenly Hedgehogs (Mar 19, 2010)

I haven't had a blind hedgehog but I have had a blind richardson ground squirrel. When she became blind she didn't want to dog into her nest of blankets, I think it made her feel uneasy and trapped with them on her. I bought an igloo and put a fleece blanket on the bottom, but didn't put her in it, as I thought that might scare her. After a couple of days she ended up going in it herself and was pretty happy after that..


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

hrm o.o was that thing about the separate cages always there? If it was I apologize for the quick post.

How's your new girl doing?


----------



## jlining (Dec 6, 2011)

sorry it has been a while since i viewed the results of this post, first of all, I wasn't going to have them together unless i 'wanted' babies.. I'm aware that they will mate.. second, she is in her pouch now, but she has a new habit that is disturbing.. she poops in all random places, which i'm fine with, but when I move them to a corner for her to use, she picks it up with her mouth and moves it next to her food bowl.. i have never been so grossed out.. I am going to video tape it and put it on youtube because it is soo bazzar, anyone have this issue?


----------

